# Manos carpal tunnel release



## coparka24 (Nov 28, 2012)

I was wondering if any orthopedic coders physicians do the new manos technique for the carpal tunnel release?  What code are you using?  I have researched it and some use the unlisted procedure 64999, some use 64721 with mod 52 and others use 29848.  I feel that it should be the 64999 as 64721 is open and the manos is not and 29848 is endoscopy with manos is not.  If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks!!


----------



## kagal0816@verizon.net (Nov 28, 2012)

*Manos Procedure*

Hi - I just saw this in an email I received from Decision Health regarding a seminar and thought that it may be helpful to you.

Quiz: To code the Manos procedure for carpal tunnel, which of these codes would you report?
64721 (neuroplasty and/or transposition; median nerve at carpal tunnel)
29848 (endoscopy, wrist, surgical, with release of transverse carpal ligament)
64999 (unlisted procedure, nervous system)
Answer: Understanding how a procedure is performed is key to the correct code choice. Because the procedure is done through two small punctures, it would not be correct to report 64721. And because the procedure is not performed with the use of an endoscope, it would also not be correct to report 29848. The correct code choice in this scenario is 64999 (unlisted procedure, nervous system).

I hope that this is helpful to you!

Karen


----------



## coparka24 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks!!  That is the same information I have found on this new technique.  The representative that came to sell the instuments stated you could use 29848 for this but according to everything I have read that was incorrect.
Thanks again!!


----------

